# Anyone own a Cleveland Bay?



## Classic (22 April 2012)

Hi, 


Im currently looking to buy a horse after loosing my mare last year, been looking for 4 months now but not having good experiences. 

I've seen a very well bred full Cleveland Bay for sale locally which seems to tick the boxes but dont know much about the breed. Does anyone own a Cleveland Bay and what are they like, temperament etc?

Many thanks


----------



## KSR (22 April 2012)

Yeah, I have four.. What's the horses name you are looking at?


----------



## ThePony (22 April 2012)

yup, we have one (a part bred x tb) who is an utter legend, and would have another in a heart beat (we keep dream shopping on stud sites lol!).
What are you after in a horse and can you tell us anything more about the one you are looking at - the CB world is a small one lol!


----------



## Suzie G (22 April 2012)

There is a cb in the next stable to ours. She's really lovely but can be amazingly stubborn.


----------



## CBFan (22 April 2012)

Me!

Agree with the others! Let us know who this horse is and we might be able to help some more!

Mine is a lovely kind gentle boy, soft as butter with a real cheeky side. loves to be busy, is polite (most of the time) under saddle,stops if  come off (even if our companion carries on) so I guess you could call him loyal... but at the same time he's a very big, very powerful and very easy to missunderstand lad, who in the wrong hands could be a disaster waiting to happen. He's strong willed and determined... some might call it stubborn... I call it intelligence ... He, despite backing him myself has taught ME a great deal since I got him at 16 months of age...

Depending on what your plans are for this horse, I think you're quite right to be very thorough wih your research on the breed as there are some not so good ones about too


----------



## Parker79 (22 April 2012)

Used to ride a 17.2 CB X Welsh cob. I would have one or a cross again...I loved him dearly and was lovely to ride. i had to give him up as he got too much for me when fit...he had a tendency to bolt!

In the right hands I love the breed...the one I used to ride had some bad habits because the owner had let too many novices ride him and he was clever.

The traits I remember, very honest (most of the time!), very intelligent and super comfy!

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## KSR (22 April 2012)

Just as a point of reference, the Welsh Cob is known as the poor mans Cleveland bay in some walks of life, I am told..

Agree with CB fan.. They are very clever horses and much misinterpreted.. It's more about a Clevie choosing you and being the right human for the breed rather than the other way around.. This has also been said by the CBHS!

I know of a woman who used to be on a yard my mum was on with three dead clevelands because she didn't understand them..

My lot are all like chalk and cheese from one another but fundamentally the same basic characteristics..

The reason knowing the horses name has been requested is that if we don't know the actual horse, we might know the parents or other relatives which can help us help you better..

They are a fantastic versatile breed in the right hands that will and can do anything for their humans but you must maintain a dialogue with them and they must understand what you need or ask.. If not, this is where the unsavoury reputation that comes with some Clevies comes into play in my opinion.. You telling them or them telling you can only lead to arguments!!!

Gotta love the Cleveland Bay horse


----------



## Classic (22 April 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

I'll find out some more information on the breeding, unfortunately doesnt say the horse's name or breeding on the advert. 

I'm looking for a horse to use as an alrounder really, mainly focussing on dressage and showing but I do like to have a jump occassionally. Ideally wanting a youngter to bring on but must have seen a bit of life. 

The horse advertised is 4 yrs old, was backed last year and turned away but been shown successfully as a youngster. 
I'm used to quite quirky horses, I backed my last horse and after alot of hard work we got to medium level dressage, sadly lost her to colic last year. Ideally would like something a little more straight forward this time, last horse was so marish and temperamental!

Is there any blood lines I should avoid?


----------



## chestnutmarelover (22 April 2012)

We have cb x wb and she can be a proper madam!! Turning 6 this year & seems to be mentally growing up at last, still needs to be reminded who is boss as she does pretend to forget! Can be lovely when she wants to be tho!


----------



## Dave282B (22 April 2012)

Yes
CB x Hannovarian  had her 14 years so far and is a real character. Still acts like a 4yo when the mood takes her and she has a home for life . She will never be a plodder and we love her to bits


----------



## Happy Hunter (22 April 2012)

Yep! I have 2 now - Woooo Hoo! 

Yes they can be stubborn - but get them onside and they will be on your side forever.

You cant do anything but love a horse who when you fall off (Human error) whilst out hunting, it turns around and comes to find you, nudging your shoulder as if to say, come on Mum plenty more hedges yet!


----------



## CBFan (22 April 2012)

Classic said:



			Thanks everyone for your replies. 

I'll find out some more information on the breeding, unfortunately doesnt say the horse's name or breeding on the advert. 

I'm looking for a horse to use as an alrounder really, mainly focussing on dressage and showing but I do like to have a jump occassionally. Ideally wanting a youngter to bring on but must have seen a bit of life. 

The horse advertised is 4 yrs old, was backed last year and turned away but been shown successfully as a youngster. 
I'm used to quite quirky horses, I backed my last horse and after alot of hard work we got to medium level dressage, sadly lost her to colic last year. Ideally would like something a little more straight forward this time, last horse was so marish and temperamental!

Is there any blood lines I should avoid?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find a CB suits your requirement as an alrounder... they also tend to be quite laid back (thats not to say they are a push over! far from it!) but can have their 'spirited' moments ( mine likes to throw in a surprise buck every now and then!) but he is as honest as they come and, despite having only been hacked once or twice a week for the last 6 months will go past virtually anything without batting an eyelid - even when his 'nanny' refuses! Mine isn't the sort to throw his toys out of the pram and throw himself around at all... he tries his heart out - even when he finds things hard. LOVE HIM!

Find out her name / breeding and we might be able to tell you a thing or two more... some or all of us may have a relative


----------



## KSR (22 April 2012)

^^ I like you


----------



## clevelandbay (22 April 2012)

I have a Cleveland Bay x TB who is a gem.  She's 17 and is fabulous for her age, although she is very "low mileage".

She can be trusted with absolute beginners where the worst she'll do is stop, but equally with a more experienced rider can go quite well.  She likes to be asked rather than told what to do though!

I think they are a beautiful breed and it's a shame they are on the endangered list.


----------



## yeeharider (22 April 2012)

My boy is CBxISH 18.1hh very short coupled and agile. Love him to bits,have hunted his legs off. From the ground he is like a big dog, will follow you anywhere, free schooling is fab, can be a bit stubborn,likes to take his time loading,never refuses to go in just likes to view the surroundings from the ramp


----------



## flirtygerty (22 April 2012)

We have a CBxTB mare, when she's good, she's brilliant, when she's bad (in season/spring grass) We would happily put a bullet in her.
For all our sakes, she is now with our daughter in Southampton, who has a special bond with her, but even being naughty, a joy to watch


----------



## veronica22 (22 April 2012)

Had a CBX,- had a mind of her own, a week after having her I was standing letting her graze at the side of the lane waiting for a friend to bring her horse out.  She turned her back on me, pulled the reins out of my hands and set off at a spanking trot down the lane, onto the main road and two miles to her stable!  When we caught up with her she was cringing in the corner obviously expecting to be walloped.  Not had a very happy life.  I loved her dearly and sadly lost her with arthritis. Never knew if you would still have her by the time you got to the top of the field. Smile now but didn't then.


----------



## CBAnglo (23 April 2012)

I have a CBxTB and now he is my horse of a lifetime - though we did have many tears and tantrums along the way.

He is very intelligent which makes him trainable (but also makes him a little too clever at times).  Loves work and people and generally wants to be in the middle of everything.

Would definitely have another.


----------



## CBFan (23 April 2012)

KSR said:



			^^ I like you 

Click to expand...

Who me?! Why's that?! lol!


----------



## CBFan (23 April 2012)

yeeharider said:



			likes to take his time loading,never refuses to go in just likes to view the surroundings from the ramp  

Click to expand...

haha! you could be describing my boy there!  

One of the technicians at the vets recently said to me 'it's nice to see someone handle their horse with a bit of patience' to which I replied 'I don't really have a lot of choice!' lol!


----------



## Rollin (23 April 2012)

How did I miss this post?  I have a stallion, 3 pure bred mares, a pure bred and a part-bred filly and a 33 year old gelding who I am sure is a part-bred but no history.

Love them all to bits.  One mare was purchased for my 55 year old husband who had just taken up riding for the first time, she has never given him a moment's anxiety.

My 8 year old mare has stunning paces and lots of power, at 4 years old when I bought her, she was bargy, bad tempered and naughty with vet and farrier.  Lots of love and affection, routine handling and plenty of work she is a star.

Lots of good CB's on the CBHS website right now.  If you buy a youngster be prepared to put the work in and you will reap rewards.


----------



## meggull (23 April 2012)

I have a CB mare, she is clever and stubborn like the others have said! 

The best thing about her is that she looks after me no matter what, she will tell you she is unhappy but never take it to a level that is dangerous. She is also very affectionate (once you have won her over!)

She also does the lorry ramp stop- just to have a look around!


----------



## Parker79 (23 April 2012)

I just remembered the funniest thing that the 17.2 CB X Welsh did.

Picture this....HUGE yellow dun beastie, very heavy! We were riding in the forest and came across a fire engine...that was ok but we then had to get the horses to step over the big yellow hose going across the road!!!

1st pony went over...bit of a hop, 2nd pony skipped about then stepped over...my boy decided that the hose needed further investigation....he sniffed it, jumped about a bit, then decided it must be killed and started stomping on it !!!!! 

I would definately look into a CB - the one I rode for 2 years gave me many lovely memories....will never forget the big scary yellow snake he saved us all from that day....very grateful!!


----------



## CBFan (24 April 2012)

Parker79 said:



			I just remembered the funniest thing that the 17.2 CB X Welsh did.

Picture this....HUGE yellow dun beastie, very heavy! We were riding in the forest and came across a fire engine...that was ok but we then had to get the horses to step over the big yellow hose going across the road!!!

1st pony went over...bit of a hop, 2nd pony skipped about then stepped over...my boy decided that the hose needed further investigation....he sniffed it, jumped about a bit, then decided it must be killed and started stomping on it !!!!! 

I would definately look into a CB - the one I rode for 2 years gave me many lovely memories....will never forget the big scary yellow snake he saved us all from that day....very grateful!!

Click to expand...

Haha! That made me giggle! My boy likes to stop and sniff things he is scared of to understand them too... I thought it was because I trained him to do it, but maybe not! lol!


----------



## vallin (24 April 2012)

Just out of interest, anyone know anything about either of these?
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/whippletree_gunner_pbcb_gelding_1997
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/knaresborough_outlaw_sb_no_2734


----------



## CBFan (24 April 2012)

vallin said:



			Just out of interest, anyone know anything about either of these?
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/whippletree_gunner_pbcb_gelding_1997
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/knaresborough_outlaw_sb_no_2734

Click to expand...

Nope but I'd look at them both! I have been oggling outlaw in particular for a while...he appears the nicest to me from the description and the photos... if you're interested, see them both... and a few more 

Some more knowledgeable folks will be along soon


----------



## KSR (24 April 2012)

My friend bred Gunner.. I asked if she had any info to pass on but she thinks she's in touch with the person asking??

The whippletree clevelands and the other horses that have been through their hands are very well put together, well mannered, lovely animals.. I have two of their two year olds..


----------



## Shazzababs (24 April 2012)

I've got a part bred.  As others have said he is a very clever horse and if you don't occupy his mind he will find something to occupy it himself!

He has tried his hand at everything from Hacking & Dressage to XC and Le Trec. Definitely an all rounder.  I love the fact that he is so honest to ride (most of the time). He is the same to ride once a week as he is every day.  He does have a (huge) buck in him, but now he is into his teens we rarely see it.

The pieces of advice his breeder gave me were:

1) Never start an argument you can't win, however small.  Once a CB knows you can be beaten you are in trouble.  I've know a couple who have been allowed to be unmannered and they have quickly got very difficult.

2) Never show your CB how to do anything you don't want him to do FOREVER.  I still haven't forgiven my mother for teaching mine how to undo Velcro.  I have to tape him into travel boots! My OH reacted loudly the first time they met and Fitz covered him in snot.  Over 10 years later its the first thing on the agenda whenever OH appears.

3) CB's were bred to work and work hard.  The more you do with them the more they love it.  This certainly holds for mine, the fitter you get him the lovelier and more willing he becomes.  His favourite thing is to trot and trot and trot around the lanes.  He sulks when we walk, apparently it is for wimps!

My next horse will be a full bred.  I don't think I could have anything else now.


----------



## vallin (24 April 2012)

KSR said:



			My friend bred Gunner.. I asked if she had any info to pass on but she thinks she's in touch with the person asking??

The whippletree clevelands and the other horses that have been through their hands are very well put together, well mannered, lovely animals.. I have two of their two year olds..
		
Click to expand...

If this is in reference to my post, then nope, defo not in touch  Am only semi-looking so haven't contacted anyone and suspect both would be somewhat out of my price range


----------



## KSR (24 April 2012)

My unbacked just turning 4yo was £3k 8 years ago, got him knocked down to £2.3k.. His unbacked sister was £2.6k 6 years ago..

I know of just backed 6yo for £5k though, exceptional talent and fab breeding and 3 yo for £3.5 plus..

Depends what you want really and what your budget is..


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2012)

KSR said:



			My unbacked just turning 4yo was £3k 8 years ago, got him knocked down to £2.3k.. His unbacked sister was £2.6k 6 years ago..

I know of just backed 6yo for £5k though, exceptional talent and fab breeding and 3 yo for £3.5 plus..

Depends what you want really and what your budget is..
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a bargain £1500 as an untouched 3year old, bought him to sell on but 12 years later I still have him, would not change a day I have enjoyed with him. This year showing as a veteran


----------



## R.A.H (25 April 2012)

vallin said:



			Just out of interest, anyone know anything about either of these?
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/whippletree_gunner_pbcb_gelding_1997
- http://www.clevelandbay.com/for-sale/details/knaresborough_outlaw_sb_no_2734

Click to expand...

I know of Gunner, Him & my horse where at the same stud together.


----------



## Tiffany (26 April 2012)

Used to own a CB x TB & she was a lovely mare with trainability


----------



## Syrah (26 April 2012)

I've seen a very reasonably priced CBx mare advertised in Cheshire, less than 2k on Preloved.


----------



## Lynnskatz (26 April 2012)

I use to own a pt bred Cleveland bay mare, bought her as a 6 month old and sold her at 4 years old, she did very well with new owner and im sure she qualified for HOYS too


----------



## AJ & Kiz (26 April 2012)

I have a cbx Hanoverian she is worth her weight in gold to me i love her dearly and wouldnt change her for the world!! she has an amazing jump . Someone on her is selling a cb gelding maybe worth talking to her if your interested  x


----------



## Happy Hunter (29 April 2012)

Hi All,

Just wanted to shamelessly 'plug' the website: 

http://www.southernclevelandbayclub.co.uk/

We would love to see some more keen members like you all - Articles for the website gratefully recieved! 

P.s. I hope no-one mis understands the word 'plug' - The Southern Cleveland Bay Club is a club solely designed to promote the breed and its great attributes! We are not a commercial entity!
We have shows and social occasions really just to get together and compare Cleveland news!


----------



## KSR (29 April 2012)

Good site that one.. Been following it almost 10 years


----------



## moodymare1987 (29 April 2012)

I had a cb x and he was an absolute saint. 17.2 but really couldnt have asked for a better horse. Would try his heart out at anything you asked. Looked after the little kiddies. He was quite laid back but certainly had his spirited moments which were harmless you just knew he was enjoying himself.


----------



## ThePony (30 April 2012)

Happy Hunter said:



			Hi All,

Just wanted to shamelessly 'plug' the website: 

http://www.southernclevelandbayclub.co.uk/

We would love to see some more keen members like you all - Articles for the website gratefully recieved! 

P.s. I hope no-one mis understands the word 'plug' - The Southern Cleveland Bay Club is a club solely designed to promote the breed and its great attributes! We are not a commercial entity!
We have shows and social occasions really just to get together and compare Cleveland news! 

Click to expand...

A brilliant club!!  Massively recommend their show too, rather a haul for us but a wonderful day out to show off your gorgoeous bay creature and fab to catch up with others who love them too. I've never seen so many CBs in one place before!
They have their agm too where here you can catch up with news, annoyingly we missed it yesterday (bloomin OH work!).


----------



## Chestnutmare (7 May 2012)

Anyone thinking of getting a CB or CB x can't do wrong in my books I'd have another in a heart beat.

Reading all the replies really summed up my lad who was a cross CB truely was my BEST friend, he certainly wasn't the easiest of horses to ride or handle he took mick out of you if you weren't sure so had to have kind but firm handle on him.
Pleasure to ride, not totally 100% out hacking alone as he would be on his toes and could get naughty... part of his personality though he was so lazy in the school unless you had a whip - you only needed to hold one... he knew it meant work time, threw the odd buck with excitement only, but my god they got BIGGER but never in a nasty way and so easy to sit to.
He was a total gent in all ways had his moments but we had a bond so strong noone could break he really was my horse of a lifetime and miss him HUGELY especially when he got fed up or moody would do his helicopter head ha ha ha but cuddles were great, he used to rest his head on my shoulder and literally rest it... damn it was heavy lol.

I was there for him every step of the way we went through so much together they are just so honest.

Love them


----------



## KSR (7 May 2012)

Merlywerly you've made me cry.. I'm mum to 4 Clevies and a few other breeds x


----------



## Chestnutmare (7 May 2012)

Ooops sorry  

Merlin really was my horse of a lifetime everyday I think about him and keep wishing he was still here in body and not just spirit but hey ho!!

I love the CB's they are so mis-understood and shame they are a rare breed now they are such hard honest workers that love to be doing things and are a great horse to choose to do Allrounder activities.

Wish I could afford a full CB... maybe one day...keep saving them pennies lol


----------



## Charlotte R (7 June 2022)

Does anyone have the contact details for The whippletree cleveland bays or The Cleveland Bay Stallion Carolina Boaz (2699)Breeder Mary Hardman of Stiperstones, Shropshire please?


----------



## sarahann1 (7 June 2022)

No contact details on the CBHS website for either, but could be worth asking on the CB forum group on Facebook if you haven’t already. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Cle...ups/ClevelandBayOpenForum/?ref=share&exp=7ffb


----------



## Charlotte R (7 June 2022)

Thanks will give that a go


----------

